# I want to be a Bear in my next Life :)



## OdessaStud (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## warp81 (Dec 2, 2006)

ha nice 1


----------



## pixie (Dec 2, 2006)

i wanna be a bear tooo


----------



## Malley (Dec 2, 2006)

From an educational perspective, contrary to popular belief bears do not actually hibernate. Their body temperature does not drop low enough to be termed hibernation (it only drops between 3-5 degrees below normal) and is thus just called a prolonged winter sleep.
Hope i didnt hijack too much...


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 2, 2006)

Enjoy your growling, loved ones being bashed, hairy legs and excess body fat!


----------

